# For Sale stuff



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> *Moderator Hat On*
> 
> Shaz has a point and is breaking no forum rules *
> 
> ...


What about your other moderator hat, which says no registering just to advertise on the forum?

Too many people have been stung lately, I think its time changes were made to the For Sale section... :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've split this from the for sale thread as it's wasn't the correct place for it.

I've since seen you've also started a thread in the correct place so I'll lock this one.


----------

